# aviator vs activa vs blaze vs ...



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

Am ready to take a new scooterette next month. Till last month, i had sight on only two scooters. Activa and Blaze. Now there are lot of new bikes in this segment. 

Totally confused and am not at all good at motor selection. Please help me.

What I need is superb smooth ride with 45+ mileage, reliable engine. speed and pick up is of least importance. 

My height is 5ft 7in and have very strong legs, which means that I can balance any bike if my legs touch ground properly. 

I would stay away from bikes like Flyte which have girly looks. 

looking at:

1) Honda Activa
2) Honda Aviator
3) Kinetic blaze
4) Suzuki Access

and how is availability of spare parts for suzuki bikes and how is resale value.

Does Kinetic come out on top when it comes to after sales service and spare part avialability and resale value?

after lot of thought, I am thinking of going for Honda Aviator. Blaze is good 10k more and for that 10k extra, i can get a Cowon A3 

As per online reviews, ride comfort in Aviator is much better when compared to Access and Activa

but I still need digitiians help to make a final decision


----------



## the.kaushik (May 13, 2008)

Bro i bought a kinetic Nova 2 yrs before and why i bought it was because of its shape and under seat space.. But now after 2 yrs i say kinetic bikes Su**s. You wont get there parts anywhere except the showroom which again price is like anything.. also most mechanics are uncomfortable to work with kinetic engine as they feel its useless and too complex. 
Also one more problem.. see this kinetic bikes are having fiber body which after a year or so gets rough and cant be polished or anything.. which is too bad..

I am planning to change my bike and thinking of Honda Deo.. It has a good feedback also.. If you are in a city i feel driving Blaze is quite tough!

I also would like to see digitiians suggestion 
Let us know which you bought!

Also as you are in india so always check for space under the hood as in our roads we have too much pot holes and bumps!


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

^^^ Thanks much Kaushik. let's see what other say


----------



## ray|raven (May 13, 2008)

Either the Honda Activa or the Aviator.
Depends on which u think looks better.
Both supposedly have the same engine, the aviator has some extra features like a disc-brake etc.

Honda service rocks and the spares are perhaps the cheapest of any company.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 13, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Honda service rocks and the spares are perhaps the cheapest of any company.



Ya thats true.. even mechanics are happy with there engine!


----------



## archanadarke (May 13, 2008)

hi
pl do check out the KINETIC SYM FLYTE 125cc
its the BEST scooter in India today & GR8 value for money

www.kineticsymflyte.com


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

^^ checked flyte. But is very very girly scooter. 

thanks everyone. Your suggestions are priceless. I am gonna get either Activa or Aviator, whichever I feel comfortable.

mods, Please close this thread


----------



## koolbluez (May 13, 2008)

if mileage is a concern, forget the Blaze.

I own one... just for the performance it gives. After using it for the first few weeks, i tried a friend's Nova (which was my old performance fav... b4 the Blaze)... i felt.... how puny the Nova is?

Blaze gives 30kmpl... ~105kmph max speed... a true competitor to several entry/mid level bikes. And... yup... it's the Man in the gearless vehicles.. no doubt.

Honda is known for it's solidity... good ride... good engine.... Kinetic for it's difference.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 13, 2008)

Closed on request.


----------

